# Assess my new holistic approach please



## nutmeg

Following our latest failure we have decided to take a few months break from treatment and try a new tact.

So, I have decided to follow the following plan; I'd love some feedback on it and to hear anyone's experience of any of the things I will be doing, positive or not.

1)  2000mg of Agnus Castus a day from day 1 to ovulation per cycle.
2)  Vitamin b6 100mg per day alongside my usual prenatal vitamin.
3)  Natural progesterone cream twice a day from day 14 til AF
4)  A combination of reflexology and accupunture on alternate weeks. Both with practitioners who are well versed in fertility suuport
5)  Yoga for fertility sessions on a one to one basis with a tutor to show me the positions I can do myself.

What do you think. I will give it 3-4 months but I would be happy to do a diary on how I find / what changes or benefits I experience if anyone would be interested?


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Nutmeg,

I've been looking elsewhere also and looked at a website about a book called 'The fertility Plan'.  I did the questionnaire and it gave me a list of supplements.  

Figure it can't hurt.  We have 5 frosties and will hopefully be going back for them in January 2010.  Need a break for a while.

Best of luck.

Dee


----------



## HippyChicky

you will probably have to continue this approach for more than 3-4 months a that is how long it can take for the agnus castus to begin to take effect. Good luck with it all and I hope it works for you.


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks ladies, will check out that link too Dee, thankyou


----------



## Irish Dee

A little 'mini triumph' for me today.

I've been diagnosed with low progesterone and only have one fallopian tube and my other one is blocked, so my chances of conceiving naturally are extremely low.  Over the last few years, I've had my progesterone tested on 3 occasions and it has always come back as >3, when the required level is over 30.  My consultant says it is very probable that I don't ovulate (anovulation).  Now I've always been tested on day 21 and the best time for testing is 7 days after ovulation.

From time to time, over the last 4 years, I wee on ovulation predictor sticks and have only ever seen once had a LH surge predicted.  Well, since my BFN, I've been eating very healthily and been taking Agnes Cactus and some other vitamins.  I bought a load of OP sticks on line and today, I got 2 strong lines which shows that I am going to have a LH surge.  I am on day 14, so I presume that ovulation will occur with the next 36 hours.  I'm going to ring my GP on Monday and see if I can get testing on Monday week, just to see what the level is.

Now, even though I know that I still can't get pregnant as I have only 1 tube left, (and it is blocked), but I feel over the moon.

Funny the little things that cheer us up.

Dee
x


----------



## nutmeg

That's great Dee - every little "triumph" really helps. This month, for the first time I can remember, I've had no ovulation pains   The pee sticks show I've ovulated but no pain - so that must be positive right? My temp has dipped slightly this morning, so expecting it to shoot up tomorrow (fingers crossed anyway).

I'm LOVING my new approach


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello girls,

Well, I'm shocked and delighted to report that I had my progesterone retested on Monday and ....... drum roll please....................

Levels were 37!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so delighted and really did not expect that.

Normal levels are anything above 30.  I was doing ovulation sticks and so pinpointed my ovulation and had my test exactly 7 days after ovulation.

Funny how such a thing as a 'normal' reading can make me so happy.

I'm off to buy more Agnus Cactus at the weekend.

Dee


----------

